# 215 By christmas...or death!



## heavy (Oct 27, 2004)

Im gonna post my diet each day, as I am having trouble packing in the cals, and this will motivate my ass a bit.  My goal is to get from 200lb to 215lb by Christmas. I will update this as much as possible. BTW, I am on 250mg test, and 50mg tren EOD. I am gonna stop the tren in 2 weeks and take a 2 week break from it. Im trying to eat 450g protein, 65g fat, 500g carbs daily.


----------



## DragonRider (Oct 27, 2004)

Throw in some Dbol. Good luck bro.


----------



## TexasCreed (Oct 27, 2004)

good luck heavy.  reminds me, i need to go weight myself and do some measurements.  last i checked i was 220, and had picked up about 10 pounds of muscle in not too long.  but i just started my 2nd cycle last week, so no worries.


----------



## DragonRider (Oct 27, 2004)

chris 1 said:
			
		

> I am trying to do the same thing. I want to go rom 235 to 250. Let me tell you its hard no matter what I eat or how I train or what steroids I do I still stay anwhere from 232-238. I just cant seem to gain any weight.


I'm right there with you. I weigh 237 one week, go up to 242 the next and back to 237 the week after that. I eat so much, I hate looking at food.


----------



## Stumpy_41 (Oct 27, 2004)

*RE: Heavy*

That sounds like a good goal .. and posting it will help I think. I will make sure I say really nice things to you along the way so when you go to the gym you'll lift heavier! ;-) LOL!! 

Seriously though .. I didnt see that you were including Dbol? .. would you think increasing the Test a bit more would help?? I dont know if 250 sounds like it's enough??? 

Any other thots on that? 

Stumpy


----------



## heavy (Oct 28, 2004)

If I had dbol, and could afford it I would throw it in...and same with the test, if I had more I would up the dosage, but I work part-time, go to school and basically spend all my money on food as it is. And Im with you chris and dragon, I cannot seem to gain weight, and food sickens me. LOL. But Im gonna fucking get this damn 15lbs so i can start shedding some BF. grrrrrr And your right stumpy, 250mg test is probably a bit low, so I will use 500mg.


----------



## heavy (Oct 28, 2004)

Oh yeah...but I have added 65lbs to my military press in less than 5 months from eating like a mofo...(and juicing) so at least I am gaining strength.


----------



## TexasCreed (Oct 28, 2004)

fucking money, thats always the main problem, affording what you need.  and i did weigh myself and i am now 228. 8 pounds in 1 week. alright, giggity giggity.


----------



## heavy (Oct 29, 2004)

Diet for Oct.27. I ate more than 500g carbs which is good cuz 500g is the minimum, or else I wont grow.  I had a cheat meal too, which is ok cuz I cheat once a week and eat clean anyway.

Meal 1 - 12 egg whites                                        
 	3 pcs whole wheat toast           

Meal 2 - 2 Tuna Sandwhiches                 
	2 Steaks

Meal 3 - 2 Chicken Breasts
	2 cups (dry) oats

Meal 4 - 1 Chicken Breast
	750ml Skim Milk
	2 cups (dry) oats

Meal 5 - ½ cup (dry) oats
	1 can tuna

Meal 6 - POSTWORKOUT
	Gatorade
	Protein Shake

Meal 7 -  1 cup 1% Cottage Cheese
	3 Protein Bars (cheat)


496g Protein,  84.9g Fat,  571.6g Carbs


----------



## heavy (Oct 30, 2004)

Heres diet for Oct.28. 


Meal 1 - 12 Eggwhites
	3 pcs Whole Wheat

Meal 2 - 2 Tuna Sandwhiches
	2 cups 1% Cottage Cheese

Meal 3 - Whole Wheat Pasta
	Steak

Meal 4 - 2 Chicken Breasts
	2 cups (dry) oats

Meal 5 - 2 Cans Tuna
	500ml Skim Milk
	2 pcs Whole Wheat

Meal 6 - POSTWORKOUT
	Gatorade
	1 can Tuna

Meal 7 - 1 cup 1% Cottage Cheese
	1 tbsp Peanut Butter

471.8g Protein, 76.8g Fat, 502g Carbs


----------



## NorthQ (Oct 30, 2004)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> I'm right there with you. I weigh 237 one week, go up to 242 the next and back to 237 the week after that. I eat so much, I hate looking at food.



At least you guys dont lose weight! even though I gain strenght like hell I have gone down from 210 to 195..   

Eat a ton a day, not on a diet right now but I only eat high protein food + whey gain etc.. Was supposed to start my test deca cycle 2wks ago but havnt done it yet, decided to wait a few months because I gain mucle like hell without beeing on the juice right now.. Only hate that Im loosing weight and not gaining... 


Posting your diet everyday seems like a good idea!


----------



## heavy (Nov 3, 2004)

There has only been ONE day, since I posted last on Oct.28 that I didnt get at least 500g carbs or over. I am eating, eating, eating. But guess what? I gained nothing so far! FUCK. Im eating more red meat, and diversifying my carb sources, and I am gonna keep hitting this mofo up. I am also accepting dianabol donations.


----------



## DragonRider (Nov 4, 2004)

heavy said:
			
		

> I am also accepting dianabol donations.



I just put you 200 in the mail.


----------



## heavy (Nov 4, 2004)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> I just put you 200 in the mail.



thanks alot bro :smoker:


----------



## DragonRider (Dec 8, 2004)

Give us an update bro.
Where is your weight at?


----------



## TexasCreed (Dec 8, 2004)

yeah, where you at heavy? im trying for 245, and im at 235, 10 more to go.


----------



## heavy (Dec 8, 2004)

I stopped bulking about 3.5 weeks ago...I just couldnt gain anymore weight, and was getting too fat. Im cutting right now, and will keep cutting for another 4-6 weeks, then ill try to gain some mass...right now im at 197, down from 205.


----------



## TexasCreed (Dec 8, 2004)

I hear ya on that bro.  I got that midsection now that i havent had, but very happy with my gains.   good luck on the cutting. what is your current cutting cycle?


----------



## heavy (Dec 9, 2004)

TexasCreed said:
			
		

> I hear ya on that bro.  I got that midsection now that i havent had, but very happy with my gains.   good luck on the cutting. what is your current cutting cycle?



Right now im running tren only, 50mg EOD. Im leaning up nicely in my upper body so far, but my midsection is being stubborn...what was your bulking cycle tex?


----------



## Aratesticle (Dec 9, 2004)

I'm shooting for 210. 2nd week into cycle now and up to 193.


----------



## TexasCreed (Dec 9, 2004)

kicked it off with some about 30mg a day, sometimes more. mixed test e and deca on mondays and thursday about half cc of deca and 1cc of test.  the last few weeks, i think the last 4, was running winny.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Dec 9, 2004)

heavy said:
			
		

> Right now im running tren only, 50mg EOD. Im leaning up nicely in my upper body so far, but my midsection is being stubborn...what was your bulking cycle tex?




tren only?!?! ouch....at least you're not running that high of a dose....tren is very hard on your HTPA.


----------

